# Petition re Early Pregnancy Unit Funding



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Not sure if this has been posted on here before?
Basically petiton for extra funding so the EPU can be manned over the weekends/longer hours

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/miscarriageEPU/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

signed


----------

